# Embroidery file (DST) on iPad



## printon (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Does anyone know of an iPad app that can open an embroidery file? I don't need to edit, just open and look. Any ideas?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't but that sure would be nice if there was one.


----------



## bighook1 (May 16, 2007)

P embroidery on iPad does text in different fonts so you can see them & email them to yourself and than stitch.


----------



## SierraSupport (Aug 25, 2009)

bighook1 said:


> P embroidery on iPad does text in different fonts so you can see them & email them to yourself and than stitch.


To add to what Mike said, it's a free app for iPhone, iPod Touch and iPad. It's a limited version of what our full PlanetEmbroidery.com site has.


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

i can see them on my iPhone so i would assume the iPad would do the same.


----------



## printon (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks guys. Am downloading the app now. Would be great if some one made an app to open these sorts of files on the go.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Just downloaded the app and created something. This is great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Just an FYI for those of us on Android's, SWF has an app that will allow you to view a DST file... search Google Play for SWF...


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

App Store - Pfaff® Embroidery Art you can try this also


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

I am not sure what browser you have , it you have firefox or internet explore you, and you have silver light there is an online (free) version of ambassador , on pulsemicro website. It will open PXF , POF, DST


----------



## Support Team (Dec 10, 2012)

printon said:


> Thanks guys. Am downloading the app now. Would be great if some one made an app to open these sorts of files on the go.


Hi Printon.

Your wishes have become true. We have a new application called PE+ Explorer, which does extactly what you wanted.
Please take a look at our website:

Planet Embroidery Plus

Go to the tab PE+ Explorer.

I hope it is what you have expected.

Kind regards.

Planet Embroidery Support Team


----------

